# Steam Spiele verschwunden ...



## Dr_Lobster (12. Dezember 2016)

Hey Leute, 
ich habe folgendes Problem:
Da ich noch keine interne Festplatte neben meiner 256 GB - SSD habe, musste ich bisher immer die aktuell nicht genutzten Steam-Spiele auf die externe Festplatte schieben (per Steammover). 
Bis vor kurzem war das auch kein Problem und ich konnte die Spiele einfach direkt über die externe Platte starten. Nun geht das leider nicht mehr, will ich ein externes Spiel starten, will Steam sofort einen neuen Download starten. Es erkennt nicht mehr, dass die meisten Spiele auf Laufwerk E liegen. Dort sind sie nach wie vor zu finden, jedoch checkt Steam es nicht. 
Ich habe bemerkt, dass es auch kein anderen Download-Verzeichnis mehr neben Laufwerk C gibt. Ich kann dort zwar neue hinzufügen, aber eben nicht das mit den externen Steam-Spielen (Das neue Verzeichnis muss angeblich leer sein)
Wie kann ich Steam dazu bringen die Spiele wieder zu "finden"

LG und Danke!


----------



## TitaniaWD (12. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Dr_Lobster, 

das könnte an vielen Dingen liegen.
Soweit ich kenne, ist mit Steam die die Speicherung der Spiele auf einer externen Platte nicht empfohlen (auf English):

Installed games are appearing as uninstalled - General Troubleshooting - Wissensdatenbank - Steam Support


Es werden auch einige Hinweise auf der Link gegeben, wie man die Spiele wieder zuweisen könnte; du könntest sie probieren.

Liebe Grüße
Titania_WD


----------



## DKK007 (12. Dezember 2016)

Dann benenne doch einfach den Ordner um und füge einen leeren mit dem alten Namen bei Steam hinzu. Dann Steam beenden, den leeren Ordner löschen und den originalen wieder umbenennen.


----------



## Dr_Lobster (12. Dezember 2016)

Danke für Eure Tipps. Ich habe nun noch einen anderen Weg herausgefunden. Die nicht erkannten Spiele von dem Ordner der externen einfach ausschneiden und in den C-Ordner einfügen. Bevor Steam dann das Spiel downloadet, untersucht es ob noch irgendwas davon im C-Ordner vorhanden ist und schwupps - das Spiel ist wieder verfügbar


----------



## claster17 (12. Dezember 2016)

Alles, was du machen musst, ist, Steam zu sagen, auf welcher Partition eine weitere Bibliothek ist. Damit Steam dann ein Spiel als installiert erkennt, muss nur die appmanifest-Datei des jeweiligen Spiels im Ordner SteamApps vorhanden sein. Sowas wie Steammover ist daher überflüssig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



appmanifest_730.acf ist beispielsweise für CSGO

Die Datei einfach mit WordPad/Editor öffnen und drin steht, für welches Spiel die Datei ist.


----------



## Arag0nHD (30. Dezember 2018)

Ich hab da eine frage hab da so ein ähnliches Problem. Mein Spiel (ARK) ist abgestürzt und hat nicht mehr reagiert dann kam bei mir ein bluescreen danach hab ich mal den Nvidea Grafiktreiber aufgrund des bluescreens aktualisiert. Nach der aktualisierung musste ich mich bei Steam neu anmelden und dann war ARK aufeinmal weg. Danach hab ich es versucht einfach neu zu installieren (hab gehofft das es die bestehenden dateien erkennt) leider wollte die installation nicht starten da ich nicht genug speicherplatz auf meiner SSD mehr frei hab. 

Jetzt hab ich dann mal in das appmanifest_346110.acf von ARK reingeschaut und hab gesehen das es leer ist. Kann ich da einfach das Appmanifest von einem Kumpel kopieren oder gibt es da eine andere lösungsmöglichke


----------



## claster17 (30. Dezember 2018)

Arag0nHD schrieb:


> Kann ich da einfach das Appmanifest von einem Kumpel kopieren oder gibt es da eine andere lösungsmöglichke



Probier es aus. Mehr kann ich dazu auch nicht sagen.
Wenn nichts klappt, alle zum Spiel zugehörigen Daten löschen und sauber neuinstallieren.


----------

